# Looking for a dye house to partner with using Alternative Apparel and Blanks Plus garments! Know any good ones?



## NarwhalDisco (May 17, 2014)

I'm using a lot of Alternative Apparel and Blanks Plus (LA-Based) clothing for my brand's line. I need some sweatshirts dyed an off-white color, pretty basic. I also need a resource who can dye garments a very light pastel pink color. Obviously, these are not overly complicated requests, but the turn-around rate that Blanks Plus has offered me using their own "dye partner" is well over a month and a half, and their samples came back completely incorrect with a note that pretty much said, "I know this is darker than what you want but don't worry we can do it when you place an order".

So not only are they incapable of creating the right colors, they take waaaay too long to produce these incorrectly-colored garments. Initially, I had wanted to have custom pastel ombre sweatshirts made, but after this horrible experience using Blanks Plus' garment dyer, I'm not sure if that is the right thing to do at this point with ANYONE. 

If anyone has any knowledge, insight, or could simply point me in the right direction of someone who would be better suited to assist me in getting these garments dyed, I would be very grateful!


----------



## T Tycoon (Oct 11, 2012)

I own a dye house in Dallas TX and I will partner with you! 

Adam Walterscheid
T Tycoon 
214-476-3551 cell 
[email protected]


----------

